# Free logs gone bad



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an awesome opportunity for some free logs. Local city has new utilities running across there property. I went in to the city hall and they gave me the go ahead and a letter stating the trees are mine in exchange for sawing them in their park where they pile them as a demonstration of how forward thinking and green they are with press and such. It was a bunch of 12-20" cedar elm and ERC with a little oak thrown in. Head over to the construction site, find guy in charge, show him the letter, and he says ok but mumbles "Bill is not gonna be real happy, he has a firewood business". Fast forward to today when I go to check on the progress and logs. Bill evidently is the track hoe operator because every tree is busted off at 4 feet and smashed to pieces. All the trees on property adjacent to the city land was cut with a chainsaw. I don't think the city is going to be to happy with how their park looks now:no:. At least now I don't have to fish my mill out of the swamp my property turned into this winter.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Theres a name for folks like that,but bein this is a family forum,I won't use em  but what goes aeound comes around.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That sucks. :thumbdown:


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Been there only not tree related. I'd snap a few pic's just to let the folks downtown know what you encountered. Just in case someone tries to turn the tables on you.

And, that way your still on their good side for future projects.


----------

